# Metal pless plowmax or HLA snow wing?



## LHL Inc. (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey guys, 326D Deere. What would you go with and why? 8-13 HLA snow wing or Metal Pless plowmax? Would use for both commercial concrete and gravel lots along with residential. Or could put bucket back on for residentials if needed.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Metal Pless.

No rotary actuators that cost a small fortune to rebuild or replace and Live Edge. Even if I didn't want or couldn't justify the Live Edge (as on our 6-11 Plowmaxx) I would stay with Metal Pless. The wing actuators on our HLA have been an expensive pain in the ass. We finally gave up keeping them from leaking after a couple seasons.

Coming from an owner of a SnoWing and Plowmaxx.


----------



## LHL Inc. (Oct 13, 2008)

John_DeereGreen;2094616 said:


> Metal Pless.
> 
> No rotary actuators that cost a small fortune to rebuild or replace and Live Edge. Even if I didn't want or couldn't justify the Live Edge (as on our 6-11 Plowmaxx) I would stay with Metal Pless. The wing actuators on our HLA have been an expensive pain in the ass. We finally gave up keeping them from leaking after a couple seasons.
> 
> Coming from an owner of a SnoWing and Plowmaxx.


How much more is metal pless? I can get a pretty good deal for HLA,(know the local dealer)


----------



## alpine779 (Feb 16, 2010)

I think one of your factors should be who you get the best service from as well. We run AMI blades with the rotary actuators, yes they leaked last year but they replaced every motor when it leaked covered by warranty. They assured us the problem has been fixed now and to date none of our heliac motors have been leaking. We shall see how the rest of the season goes. We looked into the metal pless blades, I did like them quite a bit but the price difference was around 6k a blade last year (for a 924 cat). So it was tough to justify a 12k difference. Don't get me wrong, I think Metal Pless makes a good product, just wasn't in the budget. For the record the AMI blade has never left us with down-time when they were leaking, dealer just swapped out motors once the shift was done.


----------



## squarewheel (Oct 29, 2015)

we run 4 metal pless right now and had two others before that.

10'-20' live edge on Cat 924
10' -17' live edge on Cat 910
8' - 16' live edge on Cat 908
8' - 16' soft drive on Cat 908.

Great blades. I've never seen anything clean better. Downside is all the hoses and cylinders to maintain but the speed of the wings for pushing and back dragging is worth it.


----------



## squarewheel (Oct 29, 2015)

910 and 908


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

How do you like the 910? Much better or more productive then the 908?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

LHL Inc.;2094642 said:


> How much more is metal pless? I can get a pretty good deal for HLA,(know the local dealer)


There's no doubt in my mind that Metal Plessis makes a better blade. That being said we bought 2 new Horst's again this year. We have Horst blades that are 15 years old and have had very little problems. Our oldest Snowing is a 2006 and has original actuators. The key to them is not have them move at a very high rate of speed. So if you can get a good deal on a Horst I wouldn't be scared of buying one.


----------



## squarewheel (Oct 29, 2015)

The 910 is a totally different machine than the 908. It really moves the snow, especially with the 10-17 blade.

It is quite a bit longer than the 908 so It has trouble fitting into some sites that were a breeze with the smaller machine.

The 10' blade also makes it tough to pull individual parking spaces like you can with an 8'.

It is a pleasure to operate though. It's pretty fast down the road and really smooth. Great visibility.


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

We've run an hla for years never had a problem with actuators but like Jd Dave said we have them set to operate slow my biggest complaint is cutting edges their expensive and we replace the main cutting edge more than any plow I've ever owned it really increases the cost of running it


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

The paint sucks on HLA too. Or at least it used to.

Metal Pless is more $$, especially if you have a friend that's a dealer for HLA.


----------



## squarewheel (Oct 29, 2015)

pushing 3"


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I bought a HLA with my 'Bota that was 3 years old. I think that was 2011. No leaks yet. 

I second the edge costs, but since we adjusted the attack angle, longevity is better, but still. Some broken mount pins, a leaky hose or two, but overall they are well built, HD plows. I plowed up a bunch of broken pavement with it that first year. 

Having said that, I'm not sure I would buy another, just because of the LiveEdge from MP. It is absolutely fantastic. But I have yet to win (or play) PowerBall or find that elusive money tree that will help me along, since I keep spending money on other plow stuff....2 new tractors, Pronovost blower, dump box\salt spreader, etc.


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Mark Oomkes;2095749 said:


> I bought a HLA with my 'Bota that was 3 years old. I think that was 2011. No leaks yet.
> 
> I second the edge costs, but since we adjusted the attack angle, longevity is better, but still. Some broken mount pins, a leaky hose or two, but overall they are well built, HD plows. I plowed up a bunch of broken pavement with it that first year.
> 
> Having said that, I'm not sure I would buy another, just because of the LiveEdge from MP. It is absolutely fantastic. But I have yet to win (or play) PowerBall or find that elusive money tree that will help me along, since I keep spending money on other plow stuff....2 new tractors, Pronovost blower, dump box\salt spreader, etc.


Here's where you get your money tree.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Maclawnco;2095788 said:


> Here's where you get your money tree.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I hope you guys aren't buying your edges from Horst for the replacement ones. Well other then the wing edges. I need to buy a Metal Plessis to try one and I hope Paul's not cursing me for sticking up for Horst as they've been pretty good to us over the years.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

We bought one set and pretty sure returned it.

Ebling has been making ours including the wing edges. 

Still expensive.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

JD Dave;2095838 said:


> I hope you guys aren't buying your edges from Horst for the replacement ones. Well other then the wing edges. I need to buy a Metal Plessis to try one and I hope Paul's not cursing me for sticking up for Horst as they've been pretty good to us over the years.


We have been. Where are you getting yours. Cheaper and last longer?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

DeVries;2095933 said:


> We have been. Where are you getting yours. Cheaper and last longer?


Yes and the same quality but substantially less money. I'm not posting the name as I've done in the past to help people out to save money who in turn bid against me. LOL


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

JD Dave;2095838 said:


> I hope you guys aren't buying your edges from Horst for the replacement ones. Well other then the wing edges. I need to buy a Metal Plessis to try one and I hope Paul's not cursing me for sticking up for Horst as they've been pretty good to us over the years.


Dave I have the utmost respect for you, and appreciate your opinion. I would never curse what you say, because it's thoughtful and honest. :salute:


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Neige;2096078 said:


> Dave I have the utmost respect for you, and appreciate your opinion. I would never curse what you say, because it's thoughtful and honest. :salute:


Paul - you talking about Snyder? I know he didn't buy you lunch, so not sure what's going on here....

All joking aside, we've been running all HLA here too, there's aboot half a dozen pieces around. Never had leaking issues (other than dealer not tightening all the hoses) or other things mentioned.

That being said, one day I may buy me an MP so I can see what all the rage is aboot.


----------



## A Man (Dec 24, 2007)

I think supporting your local industry and suppliers is really important. Horst's plant is right in our back yard however we only have 4 of their units left. There new shock wave does look well built but a lot of moving parts. Would like to try a unit. Metal pless isn't perfect but we're confident the 10 live edge wing plows we own will pay for themselves quickly. Secondly our operators like them as they are safer and much easier on the nerves at 4 in the morning when you catch that man hole. I still have to give props to machinibility, the four wing plows we own have been rock solid. Paint is the best I've seen on a plow.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Neige;2096078 said:


> Dave I have the utmost respect for you, and appreciate your opinion. I would never curse what you say, because it's thoughtful and honest. :salute:


Thanks Paul. Maybe one day I'll drink the Koolaid and get on the band wagon. Lol


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I'll second adam on machinability... super good plow for the price, and scrapes 10x better than any hla and is made locally... I'm not sure about the paint comment as I'd have to say hands down metal pless is the best I've ever seen 3 years on my live edge and it still looks brand new, including the cutting edges and trust me, that thing plows more snow then any of my other plows do...


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Triple L;2096117 said:


> I'll second adam on machinability... super good plow for the price, and scrapes 10x better than any hla and is made locally... I'm not sure about the paint comment as I'd have to say hands down metal pless is the best I've ever seen 3 years on my live edge and it still looks brand new, including the cutting edges and trust me, that thing plows more snow then any of my other plows do...


10x better. Now your showing us your age. The paint on the Horsts are much better then in the past but still could do with some improvement.


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

Paul bought me lunch today!
We had a good chat and I agree the paint on our metal pless is the best we've had on a plow


----------



## squarewheel (Oct 29, 2015)

got the 924 with metal pless 10'-20' out today.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

From those choices, I would go MP. I refuse to buy an HLA


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

JD Dave;2096130 said:


> 10x better. Now your showing us your age. The paint on the Horsts are much better then in the past but still could do with some improvement.


Between the floating hitch and the spring loaded wing cutting edges there is a dramatic difference between the two Dave


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Triple L;2096757 said:


> Between the floating hitch and the spring loaded wing cutting edges there is a dramatic difference between the two Dave


Yes dramatic was saying it was x10. Spring loaded cutting edges I can see helping. I've also found that a lot of guys don't replace the springs in the floating cutting edge in the wings of a Horst. Actually a lot of people don't even know there's ones in there.


----------



## LHL Inc. (Oct 13, 2008)

How do I find a dealer for metal pless? I called the number on the website and talked to somebody but they were going to get back to me and never did.... Would like to at least get a price on the metal pless but not sure who to talk to if they won't get back to you themselves!


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Where are you located?

Call Paul Vanderzon, he's the US sales rep, (514) 608-4675. I'm sure one of us that's a dealer on here is close to you, or there is a dealer in the network that is.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

John_DeereGreen;2096980 said:


> Where are you located?
> 
> Call Paul Vanderzon, he's the US sales rep, (514) 608-4675. I'm sure one of us that's a dealer on here is close to you, or there is a dealer in the network that is.


JDG, are you a dealer for Metal Pless?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Yes, I am. I won't quote firm prices unless it's someone near me. Each dealer can sell at whatever prices they chose to.


----------



## LHL Inc. (Oct 13, 2008)

John_DeereGreen;2096980 said:


> Where are you located?
> 
> Call Paul Vanderzon, he's the US sales rep, (514) 608-4675. I'm sure one of us that's a dealer on here is close to you, or there is a dealer in the network that is.


Southeast South Dakota


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Your best bet will be to call Paul and have him point you in the right direction.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

squarewheel;2096668 said:


> got the 924 with metal pless 10'-20' out today.


Your equipment looks good. Thanks for posting here, and in the other thread. Please tell us what your 10-20 is. Is it a PLOWMAXX, MAXXPRO, Live Edge, HD, standard or what? How long have you had it?


----------



## squarewheel (Oct 29, 2015)

Thank you.

This is the second year on this blade. 

It is a maxxpro. 10'48"-20'. 
Wings are 4' high and 5' long. weights 4500 lbs.

It has live edge.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

GMC Driver;2096085 said:


> Paul - you talking about Snyder? I know he didn't buy you lunch, so not sure what's going on here....
> 
> All joking aside, we've been running all HLA here too, there's aboot half a dozen pieces around. Never had leaking issues (other than dealer not tightening all the hoses) or other things mentioned.
> 
> That being said, one day I may buy me an MP so I can see what all the rage is aboot.


Too dang many Daves.

The Kool-Aid is fantastic. Thumbs Up


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

John_DeereGreen;2097078 said:


> Yes, I am. I won't quote firm prices unless it's someone near me. Each dealer can sell at whatever prices they chose to.


Will you quote approximate prices? I'd like to see what I would be getting into.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

JimMarshall;2097829 said:


> Will you quote approximate prices? I'd like to see what I would be getting into.


PM me what you're looking for and I'll get you in the ball park. If you don't have any dealers closer than I am I'll sell you one.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

i got quoted 16k on a 8-13 with the live edge from a company out of new jersey.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Broncslefty7;2099958 said:


> i got quoted 16k on a 8-13 with the live edge from a company out of new jersey.


Holy cow thats a lot more than I would have thought they'd be


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

peteo1;2100019 said:


> Holy cow thats a lot more than I would have thought they'd be


Just remember that is LiveEdge, our standard skidsteer 0830-13 plows come in around $9,500.00.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Neige;2100155 said:


> Just remember that is LiveEdge, our standard skidsteer 0830-13 plows come in around $9,500.00.


US or Canadian? Either way thats a lot but from what I can tell you guys have the best thing out there


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

peteo1;2100561 said:


> US or Canadian? Either way thats a lot but from what I can tell you guys have the best thing out there


It's really not that expensive compared to other options on the market.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Neige;2100155 said:


> Just remember that is LiveEdge, our standard skidsteer 0830-13 plows come in around $9,500.00.


And from my limited experience, the additional cost of a LiveEdge is worth every penny.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

i agree, i would of loved to have bought one, i just didnt have the extra $ this year. that live edge is awesome. how is the spring life on the live edge?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Broncslefty7;2100754 said:


> i agree, i would of loved to have bought one, i just didnt have the extra $ this year. that live edge is awesome. how is the spring life on the live edge?


That's why I haven't........I am saving so I have enough to buy one with a LiveEdge. IMO, it would be a waste to have anything else.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

JimMarshall;2100698 said:


> It's really not that expensive compared to other options on the market.


Really? I'm trying to learn more about the pusher market this year because next season we're looking to expand to larger accounts. I'd love to go the live edge route but I don't see it being in the budget. I guess once you think about the engineering that goes into it, the savings on salt and the convenience of having a large expandable plow its not so bad


----------



## Doin_It (Jul 22, 2008)

peteo1;2100838 said:


> Really? I'm trying to learn more about the pusher market this year because next season we're looking to expand to larger accounts. I'd love to go the live edge route but I don't see it being in the budget. I guess once you think about the engineering that goes into it, the savings on salt and the convenience of having a large expandable plow its not so bad


Make that budget work, the LiveEdge is unbelievable. We bought a 10' box and a 10-16 this year, both LiveEdge. My goodness the things are built like tanks. When I went to get them off the trucker, I was freaked by how well built and strong, and heavy they are. All we do is commercial. They do such an amazing job, you will not not be sorry you spent the extra $$'s.....or put another way, you'll wish you had if you don't.

Salt savings is amazing,as they are scraping to pavement.

It's a bit true that the price freaks you a bit, but then when you use them work all you want to do is expand your biz and buy more of them. As you drive around after the storm you look at all the other parking lots and you think to yourself....."wow what a crap job that parking lot is....you should go see my lot...it's CLEAN and CLEAR" Don't think you can steal that Paul, I got copy right already.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

Avalanche not an option, or bad past experience?


----------

